# Long-Time Sailor, First-Time Pearson Owner



## edwardc (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm Ed Criscuolo, and Joan is my lovely wife and first mate. I'm a Software Engineer and Joan is a Montessori teacher.

From 1981 to 2009, we docked our San Juan 21 "Aeolus" at Mayo, MD on Cadle Creek off of the Rhode River. We day-sailed and weekended her on the middle Chesapeake Bay, as far north as Baltimore and as far south as Solomons. Many times during those years, we longed for a bigger boat. But with two growing children, and two careers, time and money were limited, and something else was always a higher priority.

By the spring of 2009, our children were grown and long through college, and retirement was only a medium handful of years away. We had managed to accumulate some cash in the "boat fund", and the itch to upgrade returned with a vengence that would not be denied. With the economy at such a low point, and cash in hand, it seemed hard to imagine a better time to buy.

So, in the fall of 2009, after a summer of searching, we finally found and purchased a 1977 Pearson 323 and christened her "Dolce Vita". We plan to have many fine trips on her in the coming years!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

He ed - welcome to SN dude. And congrats on "Dolce Viata".


----------



## bonnelaine (Sep 18, 2007)

*pearson 323*

welcome ed

well i believe you and your wife are really going to enjoy your pearson .

i have been sailing lake ontario for six years with my pearson323 and find it a very capable and safe cruiser .
mine is also a 1977 hull number 14 all the original interior including hardware.

good luck with yours,
greg
BonnElaine
lake ontario


----------



## edwardc (Mar 12, 2010)

bonnelaine said:


> welcome ed
> 
> well i believe you and your wife are really going to enjoy your pearson .
> 
> ...


Thanks Greg. Ours is hull #42. (It's THE ANSWER!)
I've been busily documenting all the hardware and systems aboard, and collecting the info in a website for easy reference:
S/V Dolce Vita


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome, Ed. My wife and I sail a Pearson 303 on the lower Potomac, and a good friend at our marina has a 323. They are great boats, IMHOP. There are two active Pearson groups you may want to join - one is on Yahoo and the other Google. PM me if you want the links.


----------



## edwardc (Mar 12, 2010)

SVCarolena said:


> Welcome, Ed. My wife and I sail a Pearson 303 on the lower Potomac, and a good friend at our marina has a 323. They are great boats, IMHOP. There are two active Pearson groups you may want to join - one is on Yahoo and the other Google. PM me if you want the links.


Thanks. I'm already in the Yahoo group, and I lurk on the google one..


----------



## aljones1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ed & Joan: contact Pope & Amber, former Pearson-ers now O'Day-ers, at home 546 3933 in DC about taking a long trip this fall.


----------



## NarwhalChaser (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats on a great boat! I had a 303 for a number of years and always admired the 323. William Shaw designed some of the most honest sailboats that were ever built. Google "Libations Too" to find a blog that some great technical detail on maintenance and upgrades.


----------

